# Case recommendations



## baggytheo (Aug 1, 2004)

Would anybody like to refer to me a good atx tower/mid-tower case? I've searched around and found things I like, but never without some considerable flaws in the package (as marked by reviewers).

Plus marks in my book:
Sturdy
Side window (with fan)
Screwless system (if it's not cheap and breakable)
Temp. display
Removable mobo tray
Cool-*** design


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of $$$ ?


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

check out www.newegg.com they sell many cases here. personally i like antec cases.


----------



## baggytheo (Aug 1, 2004)

Anything under 150$, preferably under 100$

I've been to newegg and can't find any I liked that werent indicated to have major flaws by reviewers.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This would be my pick. It's the same one I'm using.
http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129144

It doesn't have a side fan. The motherboard tray is removable but not out the back. It is virtually screwless (you still have to screw the rails on the drives). But it has a big side window. Another bonus is the hard drive trays are easier to slide out because they come out the side instead of inside and past the MB.


----------

